# Introducing Siege (brown velociraptor dog)



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

No one is more surprised than I am, but I got a dog and it wasn't a GSD! A wonderful breeder and friend (and one of my go to people for all things GSD, actually) offered this girl to me a few months back and I couldn't say no. So excited for this opportunity - she is recently retired from breeding but will be my (hopeful) starting sport dog as she is IPO1 titled. We will do lots of trick training and cuddling on the couch, too 

We're calling her Siege, and are so grateful for her. She is super sweet and social but also very, very "on" and driven and goes nuts for food and toys. Completely insane, fearless, wants to explore everything and eat everything. Already destroyed several toys and bounced on top of my snake enclosures and her crate before I could stop her. She's hilarious and impossibly cute. LOVE her. 

A couple months ago I made a joke asking someone to give me a Malinois so I could stop wanting one. That same evening a friend/awesome breeder/Maliraptor messaged me saying they were looking for a home for their girl, newly retired from breeding. I had zero plans to get a second dog, definitely did not think it would be a Malinois, but I'd been admiring this particular girl ever since they got her and I couldn't say no. 

Last night we picked her up from the airport and fell in love with her immediately. She is sweet, so loving, so bouncy, and will put her paws up on my chest so I can pet her head. She spent the night stretched out against me, nudging me whenever I stopped petting her, and trying to "groom" me. She has also destroyed 3 balls since, tried to eat a sock before I put it on, jumped on top of her crate and my snake enclosures twice, and did back flips (almost literally) for hot dogs. Quiet and sweet when we are relaxing, nuts and ON when a ball or treat is out. In other words, perfect 

I am so grateful for good friends and the kindness of people who have never met me, for making this all possible. You guys are amazing, and there is no way I would have this girl if not for you. Thank you!!

Officially introducing Siege! I will take real photos later today and share - unfortunately don't have Lightroom on this laptop so you guys will have to make do with sooc for now, but I figure it's better than nothing!



















We are doing a very slow intro with her and Trent and keeping them in separate rooms for now. Trent is very interested in her and seems to like her very much, so I am sure they'll do well together.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

We are all a little bit jealous.  
Can't wait to see tons of your beautiful photos of this beautiful girl. Congrats!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:congratulations: That's awesome


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Very pretty girl. I bet she is going to be a world of fun!


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Thank you all so much, rest assured there will be MANY photos of her to come. I am so excited to have her :wub:

Also realized I copy/pasted two different intros, whoops! I do believe her previous owner was a member of this forum too, though. I think she is schhgsd for those who know her.


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

What a lucky dog! She's beautiful! :wub:


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

My Mal was the type that nudged when the scratches stopped too. Very cuddly and easy to set off into working mode. You will likely come to respect that little mind too, not quite the deep thinkers GSDs are, but they are quick with solutions. I miss Peppy dearly, she was such a ray of sunshine in the house.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Congrats, how exciting! She sounds like a TON of fun, and great dog to start IPO with. Rei will probably be fine with her, male/female combos usually work out well. 

You know, you are spoiled for life now - once you have a high-drive, high-energy dog in your life (and are the kind of person that can appreciate that in a dog), you can never go back to "normal", LOL!


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks so much!! I am really enjoying her, so grateful to have this girl and absolutely adore her.



brembo said:


> My Mal was the type that nudged when the scratches stopped too. Very cuddly and easy to set off into working mode. You will likely come to respect that little mind too, not quite the deep thinkers GSDs are, but they are quick with solutions. I miss Peppy dearly, she was such a ray of sunshine in the house.


I admit I used to be a bit of a GSD snob, did not see the appeal of Mals at all. Then I met these dogs in person, really got to know a few, and WOW! They have the most amazing personalities, whether they are sugar sweet or more than a little angry. Very cool dogs, plus it's nice having a dog that turns "on" so instantly at the drop of a hat. This girl's solution to everything is to chomp at what she wants and try to eat it, and bounce bounce bounce. It's too cute  

I'm already thinking I'll have more in the future. Your Peppy sounds like a good one, too :wub:



Castlemaid said:


> Congrats, how exciting! She sounds like a TON of fun, and great dog to start IPO with. Rei will probably be fine with her, male/female combos usually work out well.
> 
> You know, you are spoiled for life now - once you have a high-drive, high-energy dog in your life (and are the kind of person that can appreciate that in a dog), you can never go back to "normal", LOL!


Thank you!! And yes, my boy Trent is a bit iffy about other male dogs and can be a bit impatient with them. He has been very nice to this girl though, she dive bombed him yesterday trying to get a treat I was feeding him and he just let her. Very surprising for him! My sister should have had a better hold on her leash, but I'm proud of how Trent acted. Now if only he'd be less interested in her!!

And I COMPLETELY agree on high energy, high drive dogs. That's what Trent did for me and he's my first dog. It's only going to escalate from here on out LOL

Going to share a few more photos...she is so sweet



























































































Sleeping with one eye open LOL


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Gorgeous! !! 
I think Trent and her will be fabs together, a good looking girl and a insanely handsome boy


----------



## shantinath1000 (Mar 18, 2014)

What a STUNNING dog! She looks as sweet as you make her sound.


----------



## DonnaKay (Jan 20, 2014)

Beautiful! She looks almost fox-like. Congratulations!


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

Glad you finally posted her! I want to see more pictures lol.


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

EEEE! I'm so excited for you! She is a friggen stunner, just adore dark faced Mals <3 And I loooove her name too!


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

I usually don't like the look of mals, because their faces look so sharp and seem to betray very little emotion, but by golly you girl is a beauty  she looks very sweet and has such a stunning face  a real looker. How old is she?


----------



## ScaryMissCarrie (Dec 15, 2014)

She is absolutely beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

She's a beauty! Have fun with her!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Congrats! 

Can't wait to see her and Trent together!

Update that signature!


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks so much everyone!! I really didn't see myself with a Malinois at all until recently, and I am SO glad I got her. I am crazy about her. 

She is sweet, stable (very good nerves), driven, ridiculously high energy, but has an excellent off switch. She's the perfect girl! 

Will update my signature momentarily! And she really does look like a fox, my sister and I were commenting on that earlier LOL



Cschmidt88 said:


> EEEE! I'm so excited for you! She is a friggen stunner, just adore dark faced Mals <3 And I loooove her name too!


Thank you!! She came to me as "Zala" but I wanted to choose a name so I renamed her Siege!

___________________________

More photos










Siege sweetie, your crazy is showing


















Happy, happy girl



































































































"Throw the ball!!" (a moment where she stayed still...for the most part she was bouncing and springing up excitedly)









Pretty, pretty girl




































I didn't capture it, but she has GORGEOUS movement


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

Good grief, that coat is drop-dead gorgeous. Sun-dappled sans the sun. I bet watching her move is mesmerizing with that pattern. I'm in awe. I'm pretty much going to bug you until we get some video of her at trot or running.


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

I love a Mal's eyes, the way they are shaped...and the crazy intensity that shines out of them. 
Thanks for sharing more pictures!


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

She is adorable. Congratulations!


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

Gorgeous girl! LOVE Mals!

How old is she? 

Never met a dog more affectionate than mine, love it!


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

She's very pretty! Congrats and have fun with her!


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

What is her pedigree just out of curiosity


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Thank you, everyone!! I know this is a GSD board but I really appreciate all the kind comments and congrats!



brembo said:


> Good grief, that coat is drop-dead gorgeous. Sun-dappled sans the sun. I bet watching her move is mesmerizing with that pattern. I'm in awe. I'm pretty much going to bug you until we get some video of her at trot or running.


Yes, it absolutely is!!! She is a beautiful mover, too, has a gorgeous gait. She is so light on her feet and her extension and reach is lovely. I will definitely try to get a video, feel free to bug me!! 



MyHans-someBoy said:


> I love a Mal's eyes, the way they are shaped...and the crazy intensity that shines out of them.
> Thanks for sharing more pictures!


Hahaha yes, they basically beam intensity and crazy. It is funny how she can look so kind and sweet one moment and totally psycho the next. Cool breed trait, huh? LOL!



Nickyb said:


> Gorgeous girl! LOVE Mals!
> 
> How old is she?
> 
> Never met a dog more affectionate than mine, love it!


If you asked me a year ago, I never would have believed it...but yes, I LOVE Mals too!! This girl is 7, crazy as ever and hopefully will remain so for many years to come.

Already told the breeder I'll have another from her one day, maybe as a puppy. She produces excellent dogs that are very, very stable without sacrificing any drive or intensity. Yesterday she reminded me that this girl is essentially as high drive as they come, but with that stability and sociability. I was worried I could not handle a high drive Malinois, but I love every single moment of it. 

Couldn't be happier! And yes, she is SO sweet.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Baillif said:


> What is her pedigree just out of curiosity


I think she is IPO lines? Croatian import, doesn't have a kennel name but this is her breeding: Zala HR 11000 (Kutelis) ? working-dog


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

Ah, Ok. Checked out her pedigree and see some common ancestors. I have a 7 month old mal (fluffy) with very similar looks, including the dark coloring and the long legs. Very pretty girl, enjoy! 

How does she express that "high drive as they come"? Is she crazy ball drive, tug drive, fight drive? All drive?


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Muskeg said:


> Ah, Ok. Checked out her pedigree and see some common ancestors. I have a 7 month old mal (fluffy) with very similar looks, including the dark coloring and the long legs. Very pretty girl, enjoy!
> 
> How does she express that "high drive as they come"? Is she crazy ball drive, tug drive, fight drive? All drive?


Oh, very cool!! Same puppy that's in your avatar? Stunning dog, and love all that fluff  My girl carries for long coat actually, her last litter is 6 months old now (I think) and a local friend has a fluffynois out of her. 

I'm still figuring her out but hahaha yes, very, very high toy drive. If I bring out a ball or anything solid she can chew and grab and chase, she is a chattering, jumping, spinning, prancing hurricane. Lots of teeth snapping and clacking. 

When she wants something she will not think twice about doing anything to get to it and does back flips and clambers on high surfaces and jumps over tables trying to get to a tiny piece of hot dog. That determination isn't something I necessarily attribute to high drive, but the funny thing is that she'll do it even for a toy or treat she doesn't really care about. 

Tug is insane, there's no winning against her and I haven't figured out the Croatian command for "out" yet (she was trained in Croatian originally) lmao Very hard grips, doesn't let go. 

Really good hunt drive too, something I don't have in my GSD. If there's something she wants and you put it away or out of sight, she will do everything to get to it and nothing will distract her. Doesn't think twice jumping on surfaces 4'-6' tall, will squeeze herself into any corner or thorny bush. Won't stop until you tell her to or remove her. 

Very high prey too, no surprises there. I have two cats that she wants to eat but she's never lived with cats before, so maybe we can work on it. She's getting better at not lunging after birds and squirrels on walks. 

Not sure about fight yet, she is described to be nuts in bitework but we haven't done anything like that yet and won't until summer, probably. She is not a defensive, possessive, or territorial girl. She is super happy and friendly, definitely not a no touch Belgian. 

Stellar off switch. Just an all around incredible girl, very easy to focus and teach. Always, always looking to engage and ironically that makes her better at leashed walks than my GSD, who has walked on leashes all his life.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

a very pretty girl, congrats to you


----------



## Tina D. (Aug 29, 2012)

She is gorgeous. Wow!


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks!! She's a doll.

Some more pictures around the backyard


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

First off. Love that coat! Amazing color!

Secondly, I tried to figure out which pic I liked the best so far. They are all great. But I just can't get past the one on the bed with one eye open. The one on the deck bridge is a close second. The one eye open just cracked me up though.

Stunning dog.

Cruz is a little like you described Siege. Flip from cuddle to full on in a snap. He also likes the petting or massaging too and nudges when you stop. He's a groomer also. 

I've given serious thoughts on a next dog and I've entertained the Mal as well as maybe a Blue Heeler. But for now I'll just enjoy and spoil Cruz as long as I can.


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

OK. I didn't realize how handsome Trent was. You have two outstanding dogs there. Trent is awesome!


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

jafo220 said:


> First off. Love that coat! Amazing color!
> 
> Secondly, I tried to figure out which pic I liked the best so far. They are all great. But I just can't get past the one on the bed with one eye open. The one on the deck bridge is a close second. The one eye open just cracked me up though.
> 
> ...


Thank you! Yeah, I love that location for photos, I take my GSD there all the time and get some great shots no matter when I'm shooting. Hopefully I'll be able to get a few like these soon - 





















jafo220 said:


> OK. I didn't realize how handsome Trent was. You have two outstanding dogs there. Trent is awesome!


Thank you so much! These are my first and second dogs respectively, and I got really lucky there


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

I think I believe I remember seeing Trent before. That top pic. I remember that one. 

I just can't get past how handsome Trent is! Wow. 

You have hit the jackpot with those two.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

Wow, she sounds like a lot of fun! Love your description of her drives, and the teeth chattering, and jaw snapping, the malinois love to use their mouths, just all around. You got a nice one! . 

I love the term fluffynois, I think Stoned tends to throw fluffies and some other dogs in the pedigree too. 

Keep posting pictures, she's beautiful.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

SIEGE!!!!! I love that name.....it was my first and most beloved horse I ever had.....have never heard of anyone else using that word as a name...

Good luck with her and I hope you two love each other as much as I loved my big white gelding Seige!

Lee


----------



## GSDluver4lyfe (Nov 15, 2006)

Beautiful girlie you got there! I know they aren't the same but I feel the same way about my Dutchie girl. She's a big time cuddler and is so calm until that ball or tug comes out and she turns into a beast (haven't been able to tug much, she's coming to the end of her teething phase I'm hoping! She's a little over 5 months now!) But she will move mountains for that ball! Definitely see myself owning dutchies and malis in the future! The intensity is amazing! I wish you all the very best! And Trent is gorgeous as ever! :wub:


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

jafo220 said:


> I think I believe I remember seeing Trent before. That top pic. I remember that one.
> 
> I just can't get past how handsome Trent is! Wow.
> 
> You have hit the jackpot with those two.


Thank you so much, I really feel like I have. And yes! You probably have seen him before, I post a lot of photos everywhere LOL



Muskeg said:


> Wow, she sounds like a lot of fun! Love your description of her drives, and the teeth chattering, and jaw snapping, the malinois love to use their mouths, just all around. You got a nice one! .
> 
> I love the term fluffynois, I think Stoned tends to throw fluffies and some other dogs in the pedigree too.
> 
> Keep posting pictures, she's beautiful.


She really is fun, fun, FUN! Even when she's being bad and getting into trouble, she's doing it with so much enthusiasm and happiness that I'm tricked into thinking it's cute  That's definitely a Malinois for you! And she is absolutely a fantastic, special girl. 

LOL and yes! That's what we refer to our friend's puppy - the fluffynois  I think it's incredibly pretty, and we're all wondering just how fluffy she's going to turn out to be. The other fluffy Siege has produced definitely has a lot of poof! 

I'll definitely continue to share, thank you so much! Hope you share more about your pup, too 



wolfstraum said:


> SIEGE!!!!! I love that name.....it was my first and most beloved horse I ever had.....have never heard of anyone else using that word as a name...
> 
> Good luck with her and I hope you two love each other as much as I loved my big white gelding Seige!
> 
> Lee


Oh how very, VERY cool!!! That makes me so happy, not just to know there was another with that name, but also getting to hear how special your boy was to you. Sounds like you two shared something really amazing, and that makes me glad she shares his name. 

This is also the first time I've known another to use that name! It's a great name, works very well...though I may be biased  

Thank you so much! I am adoring her already, and I do hope to share the kind of bond you had with your Siege!



GSDluver4lyfe said:


> Beautiful girlie you got there! I know they aren't the same but I feel the same way about my Dutchie girl. She's a big time cuddler and is so calm until that ball or tug comes out and she turns into a beast (haven't been able to tug much, she's coming to the end of her teething phase I'm hoping! She's a little over 5 months now!) But she will move mountains for that ball! Definitely see myself owning dutchies and malis in the future! The intensity is amazing! I wish you all the very best! And Trent is gorgeous as ever! :wub:


Thank you!! I'd say Dutchies and Mals can be very similar (depending on lines/who you ask), a lot of friends I know involved in the breeds just use the catch all term "pointy brown dogs" to describe the two breeds LOL  

Your girl sounds fantastic!! Can't wait to hear more about her as she grows. They are fun, crazy, adorable nutters. This girl certainly acts like a puppy at times!! Even though she's not exactly calm (she likes to jump on high surfaces and dance around, and try to consume everything in sight), it's nice that she uses that off switch of hers a few times a day!!!


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

Now you have witnessed a Mal. People didn't believe me when I said my dog vibrated. They can light a room up, totally fill it with personality.

Be cognizant of her chewing, Peps wore out her front teeth(the small grooming ones) with a Kong. They just don't understand moderation, it does not register. 100% or off, maybe some loafing around IF the rubs are really good and the house is completely silent.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

brembo said:


> Now you have witnessed a Mal. People didn't believe me when I said my dog vibrated. They can light a room up, totally fill it with personality.
> 
> Be cognizant of her chewing, Peps wore out her front teeth(the small grooming ones) with a Kong. They just don't understand moderation, it does not register. 100% or off, maybe some loafing around IF the rubs are really good and the house is completely silent.


Yes! And to be honest, so far this has been easier than I thought it would be...partly because I knew what to expect, partly because I spent time around the breed and those who worked them, and partly because I really, really enjoy this drive and nuttiness. I was worried about a lot of things but like I said, even when she's being bad, she's so cute and quick to engage that I find it fun. 

I did not want a Malinois a year ago, I didn't want a nonstop crazy dog that would bite anything within reaching distance. But their personality won me over and I'm finding myself with a dog that I really did want but didn't realize. It 110% helps that she is incredibly stable and does, indeed, possess an off switch. She is a stellar dog. 

You are SO right about them being 100% or off. There truly is no in between except, yes, mini pauses for face rubs and full body scratches. I'll be wary with toys, she does have a Kong that she enjoys gnawing on (moreso than the treats inside) and she hasn't destroyed that yet. I'll make sure to limit her chewing - she already has quite a few worn down teeth from before!

Thanks!!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Wow Siege sure is a beauty and Trent very handsome. Love your pictures. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

What a beautiful girl! I love her name!


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Thank you both!! I really appreciate it


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Okay, I know I keep only posting photos of her standing/sitting/lying around, but to be fair, it's HARD to play with her and take photos too! She likes to bounce on and off of me, and most pictures end up like this










Also, her and Trent are learning to coexist on the bed! It's pretty much not a problem, Trent usually moves off the bed because he doesn't like to share, but I want him to enjoy doing what he usually does. 

I only stepped away to take a picture - I was by him the whole time feeding him treats, and Siege was leashed. And he's not lip lifting, just making a funny face lol


















My incredibly good boy <3









And Siege being super adorable and spoiled. Love this off switch! She sleeps perfectly on my bed through the night


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Aw! Your pictures made me smile  I am so glad that this transition is going so smoothly for you all!


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

brembo said:


> Good grief, that coat is drop-dead gorgeous. Sun-dappled sans the sun. I bet watching her move is mesmerizing with that pattern. I'm in awe. I'm pretty much going to bug you until we get some video of her at trot or running.


This! I really would love to see a video too


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

I just love those pictures of her with Trent. It's like they amplify each other's good traits ^_^


----------

